# Reonnect to internet BB



## satdrbe (May 9, 2010)

I am using a BSNL BB connection with night UL (modem siemens C2110). I log in to BB and then schedule the download and go to sleep but 99% time when I get up in the morning I find the BB disconnected.Can someone guide me if it is possible to reconnect automatically if the BB gets disconnected without my presence?


----------



## maxmk (May 24, 2010)

Hello,

I would suggest you to configure your router connection to PPPOE which automatically connects the Internet after disconnection or when machine starts (if you have limited plan then you have to check the Internet usage as Internet starts when machine boots).


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 25, 2010)

Double click your broadband connection icon. The windows will show up, click properties. Navigate to "options" tab and check "redial of line is dropped" .Increase your redial attempts to 10 or more and reduce your redial time from 1 min to 10 sec or so. Set idol time b4 hanging up to "never". See if that works. Contact Bsnl to check your line faults.


----------



## davinci (Jun 10, 2010)

try using the software ReConnect (google it)....its free...run it b4 going to sleep,it will automatically reconnect if the line is dropped and at other times u can keep bb usage limited by not running it


----------



## sushantsaurabh (Jan 26, 2011)

you just need auto power on tool for powering on pc and for set the program after boot, beside that u also need 2 notepad file to connect internet n disconnect...
for that just google RAS file ..


----------

